# Tremm1



## Tremm1 (Jun 18, 2015)

Hi all moving over to Cyprus early next year have secured to rent a property in Anarita
Just out side phafos, my question is will our British tv work in Cyprus thank you


----------



## bwfcwood (Jul 23, 2012)

Tremm1 said:


> Hi all moving over to Cyprus early next year have secured to rent a property in Anarita
> Just out side phafos, my question is will our British tv work in Cyprus thank you


My son took several tv's over last year from the uk and they all work


----------



## Sarchy (Feb 14, 2011)

We live in Anarita, and we brought everything but the kitchen sink in a 40 ft container when we moved here...including our TV and it works fine here.


----------



## David_&_Letitia (Jul 8, 2012)

Tremm1 said:


> Hi all moving over to Cyprus early next year have secured to rent a property in Anarita
> Just out side phafos, my question is will our British tv work in Cyprus thank you


I'm not sure if there is any terrestrial TV here, but if there is, you can bet that it's in Greek.

Most expats here therefore watch digital TV programmes streamed via Tritech, Mag 250 or from a Mac/PC. Under these circumstances, your UK set is fine for IPTV (Internet Protocol Television).


----------



## Baywatch (Mar 30, 2014)

David_&_Letitia said:


> I'm not sure if there is any terrestrial TV here, but if there is, you can bet that it's in Greek.
> 
> Most expats here therefore watch digital TV programmes streamed via Tritech, Mag 250 or from a Mac/PC. Under these circumstances, your UK set is fine for IPTV (Internet Protocol Television).


Only if the TV set has connections for that, meaning not to old. 

And ofc here is terrestrial TV, but as you say, only in Greek


----------



## Tremm1 (Jun 18, 2015)

Thanks for reply on tv 
Do you know how much 4K tv viewing is available in Cyprus


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

Tremm1 said:


> Thanks for reply on tv
> Do you know how much 4K tv viewing is available in Cyprus


If you could see the quality of the TV programmes transmitted in Cyprus you would not wish to view that rubbish in any greater clarity!

Pete


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

PeteandSylv said:


> If you could see the quality of the TV programmes transmitted in Cyprus you would not wish to view that rubbish in any greater clarity!
> 
> Pete


Speak for yourself Pete I am happy with the programmes we get.:tongue:


----------



## Hudswell (May 14, 2010)

Modern UK TVs are digital....MPEG2/3, Cyprus converted from analogue terrestrial to Digital Terrestrial utilising MPEG4...which is not backwards compatable....so check if the TVs are MPEG4 compatable...if you wish to receive TV over the Internet then your TV should ideally have HDMI sockets....most modern TVs do....this will enable you to connect a "set top" internet box...which will provide HD 720 at best.....HD 4K......noooo....you will require a decent internet connection....2Mbps is acceptable....more is better! You will receive a wealth of advice on what type of box you will "need", the choice really comes down to subscription based...or not....


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

Veronica said:


> Speak for yourself Pete I am happy with the programmes we get.:tongue:


You don't watch programs transmitted in Cyprus, Veronica, you watch via the internet.

I was referring to the home grown transmissions of all the "wonderful" soaps on PIC etc

Pete


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

What ? You mean you don't like those wonderful Greek soaps? :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl: 

But you're right I misunderstood you. However when I lived in Limassol (in a previous life) that's all I had to watch. It was like watching some comedy show as the acting was so wooden even though I couldn't understand a word of it.

How time changes things.


----------

